# How do I chop Maraschino Cherries?



## Settler (Dec 21, 2007)

*How can I successfully chop maraschino cherries? I've tried my nut chopper but it ends up a gooey mess. I need this for a cookie recipe. *


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 21, 2007)

How small do you need them?  A pulse in a food processor or a minute under a chefs knife should work.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 21, 2007)

A kinfe would be my choice of weapons...Becareful don't cut yourself!!!!


----------



## Poppinfresh (Dec 21, 2007)

If you're making cookies, you just need them cut in half.  Your trusty slicer will do just fine.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 21, 2007)

I would have to agree with use a chef's knife - or pulse a few times in a food processor.


----------



## mozart (Dec 21, 2007)

Knife!  unless you are making something for a huge group, you can have them chopped before you can even bend over and reach in and move stuff out of the way and get that heavy motor out and then find the bowl and then the top and then the blade and then plug it in after you clear off the space on your counter next to the plug

Not to mention the cleaning time after.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 21, 2007)

Settler said:


> *How can I successfully chop maraschino cherries? I've tried my nut chopper but it ends up a gooey mess. I need this for a cookie recipe. *



If I only need a small quantity, I use my nice sharp kitchen scissors. Otherwise, I put them in the food processor and pulse a few times.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 22, 2007)

Knife for me too!  But then I don't own many electric kitchen aids.


----------



## bigjimbray (Dec 22, 2007)

I would have to agree with Katie E unless you are pretty good with a knife, then you can
cut them into halves or quarters. I use the kitchen shears alot when I cut my cherries
making my peach jam.


----------



## sage™ (Dec 22, 2007)

A little spray of cooking spray on knife or scissors may help keep them from sticking so much


----------



## DrThunder88 (Dec 22, 2007)

Is the appearance a huge factor?  When I make cherry biscotti, I usually dry the cherries off and drop them in with the dough and let the paddle do the "chopping."


----------



## auntdot (Dec 22, 2007)

I am a gizmoholic, trying to recover,  Yet I always reach to the simplest of tools, in this case it would be the knife.


----------



## Lovestobake (Dec 22, 2007)

sage™ said:


> A little spray of cooking spray on knife or scissors may help keep them from sticking so much


 For a few, my tool of choice is either a good sharp knife or a pair of scissors, but I've never sprayed those to keep them from sticking. I've really never had a problem with sticking with just plain maraschino cherries. The candied ones are a little different story though.


----------

